# My New Haynie High Output



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Well the Black HO is done! The beast hanging on the back is a 275 Verado. We had too many prior commitments to run it at the coast this weekend but we took it to the lake first chance we had Sunday morning to put some hours on it. The boat is awesome. The engine is as quite as anything I've ever heard on the water. As we idled out from the ramp you hear the sound of the water running around the motor over the engine. The boat also exceeded my expectations and the fit and finish is top of the line as with all of Chris's boats. I would love to give a big shout out to Chris, Brian, and George back in the rigging shop for putting up with me though out the process. I also owe a great deal of gratitude to Danny at DMR Aluminum in Ingleside for making what I wanted realty. I have fast-family friendly-stable in rough water-go shallow enough boat, which is exactly what I wanted. The back base is removable for tournament fishing, I'm building a deck for it right now and when done it's made to mount on the front deck to be used as a casting platform. The back two seats can be moved to be used as fishing seats on the family outings or left at home when not needed. The pedestal bases are glassed in so all you see when looking at the deck is a small black hole instead of the big silver plate. Yeti's are painted with same paint as the interior and the back one is mounted to a Yeti slide which allows you to pull the box out from under the base the put your fish into it. Front side boxes are rod boxes with locking latches and I have LED's though out. I have a few more ideas that I will be doing shortly. As for performance we still are not quite through with the break in but the last run of the day I backed out of it at 64 MPH (GPS) and it still had more. We were between 5900 and 6000 rpms and were loaded pretty light but did have about 40 gallons of gas in it. Thats with a 26 Bravo 1 on it.Swallow water testing to come this weekend. Any other questions just shoot and I will try my best to answer them and if I can't I'm sure Chris can. I don't know about other dealers right now but let me tell you Chris is flat selling the hell out of boats. There was 4 of us there Friday afternoon to pick up new boats. If he could catch Redfish as good as he built boats we would all be trouble :biggrin:.

Thanks Michael


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

*A Few More*

A couple more.
Mike


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That is an awesome looking rig..


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Looks good Mike! like that 4 seater set-up


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's a hell of a nice looking bote! :cheers:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

wading_fool said:


> Looks good Mike! like that 4 seater set-up


Yea between my wife and my boy I may be in the back seat a lot. lol. I need to find one of those back seat drivers licenses.

Mike


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

A shallow running station wagon....neat idea,everybody is comfy. :cheers:


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Turned out great Mike congrats......lets go slime it!
Tight Knot


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrat's. That is one sweet looking rig.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*WOW*

Nice ride... Wonder who had the bigger smile, you or your son???


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome looking ride, now go get some salt on it.


----------



## geharvey (Dec 8, 2008)

VERY NICE!!
:flag:


----------



## OMG (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet mother of Jesus!!! That's slick buddy. I've got a Haynie 21 Cat coming from Chris and should be in about 4 weeks. Getting excited.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Did you have to move the console forward to accomodate the stadium seating?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Look Great, Your lucky its not a Honda on the rear, it might not be compatable. Chris and Crew are Great over at AP. Hang on it looks FAST!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea we moved it up about 12" but we had plan on doing that along due to the extra weight of the Verado.

Mike



WTN said:


> Sweet! Did you have to move the console forward to accomodate the stadium seating?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea sorry to hear about your issues.I was headed in the same direction you went until I met Chris and saw how the Haynie's handled the water on the first couple of TRS events this year.I had a good buddy with a 250 Honda on a Trans and he had some issues with the engine as well and traded it in on a 250 zuke which he likes so far.

Mike



Whittle said:


> Look Great, Your lucky its not a Honda on the rear, it might not be compatable. Chris and Crew are Great over at AP. Hang on it looks FAST!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A Lot of very cool ideas incorporated in that boat....looks sharp.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Mike, was that Calaveras or Braunig? I haven't seen that thing tooling around La Vernia yet, but if I do i'll be the one drooling.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Sweet ride !! You will love your Haynie !


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> A shallow running station wagon....neat idea,everybody is comfy. :cheers:


More like a Porsche Cayenne


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Turned out nice Mike. 

Haynie HO & Verado are a perfect match IMO.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

It was Calaveras. I must have picked up some mercury from the water out there because I've been sick as a dog ever since lol. I hope to get some slime on the decks this weekend.

Mike



Pocboy said:


> Mike, was that Calaveras or Braunig? I haven't seen that thing tooling around La Vernia yet, but if I do i'll be the one drooling.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice Ride!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it just moved. Very nice!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Will that verado get you up as quick as say a pro xs? And did you get to keep the warranty on the hull with the 275?


----------



## FATKIDFISHING (May 8, 2009)

would love to know about gettin skinny in this rig? looking for a boat myself


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm running a 26 bravo 1 right now and the hole shot is very good and I think its comparable to one I've been on with a 225xs on it. I know its a whole lot quieter doing it.Have not had enough time to start playing with props yet. My plate on the inside of the boat says 275 lol. One of the advantages of getting it built I guess, although if Mercury will still warranty it I'm looking for a PCM chip that will turn it up to a 300 so I might need a new plate Chris. I know theres one in the rigging shop right now just like mine thats getting a 300xs on it. So far the Verado has exceeded my expectations its very quite, theres zero vibration,plenty of power,excellent gas mileage,the fly by wire controls are pretty awesome. My son still can't get over the push button start and stop,as long as the key is on all you do is reach down and tap a button and the engine turns over until it starts which is always right away.

Mike



younggun55 said:


> Will that verado get you up as quick as say a pro xs? And did you get to keep the warranty on the hull with the 275?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Really have not had the time to do any real test. Last Saturday was its first day in the bay and we fished a tournament so not much was done except for running and fishing. I know we were getting up in about 20" of water with 3 men, 50+ gallons of gas, about 45 to 50 gallons of water in the live wells,plus coolers of ice and all our ****. It was also running in the low 60's the couple of times I was able to make a long run with all that aboard. We fished from the back of St. Charles to Panther in SAB and all points between and burned less than a half a tank of gas.

Mike



FATKIDFISHING said:


> would love to know about gettin skinny in this rig? looking for a boat myself


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice boat, i didnt see it around the park this weekend...you guys must have kept it hidden!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

We went south this weekend but we were around in the evening. You should have seen it last Saturday, it was leaning from all the money we took from everyone in park tournament lol.Its first time in salt and we win so I think I'll keep it.We will be down again this weekend,you going to be there?If your there I'll find you and meet you in person finally.

Mike



Yams said:


> Nice boat, i didnt see it around the park this weekend...you guys must have kept it hidden!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> I'm running a 26 bravo 1 right now and the hole shot is very good and I think its comparable to one I've been on with a 225xs on it. I know its a whole lot quieter doing it.Have not had enough time to start playing with props yet. My plate on the inside of the boat says 275 lol. One of the advantages of getting it built I guess, although if Mercury will still warranty it I'm looking for a PCM chip that will turn it up to a 300 so I might need a new plate Chris. I know theres one in the rigging shop right now just like mine thats getting a 300xs on it. So far the Verado has exceeded my expectations its very quite, theres zero vibration,plenty of power,excellent gas mileage,the fly by wire controls are pretty awesome. My son still can't get over the push button start and stop,as long as the key is on all you do is reach down and tap a button and the engine turns over until it starts which is always right away.
> 
> Mike


The plate just makes you legal on the water with the wardens though right? I have always heard anything more than a 250 on the back they won't warranty your hull any more?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That's the first I've heard of something like that. IMO if Chris tells you the hull will handle it then he will warranty it. I have a full hull warranty in writting. PM Chris and I'm sure he can clear that up.I don't think the wardens care about the HP on the plate only the boat capacity,I think you want the plate to match up because of insurance reasons. Good luck trying to find insurance on a over powered boat,and even if they did write a policy on it if something happened related to speed that would be there out to leave you holding the bag.

Mike



younggun55 said:


> The plate just makes you legal on the water with the wardens though right? I have always heard anything more than a 250 on the back they won't warranty your hull any more?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a fine looking ride and the rigging looks awesome. I like the convertible seats. Great idea.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> The plate just makes you legal on the water with the wardens though right? I have always heard anything more than a 250 on the back they won't warranty your hull any more?


Mine doesn't even have a plate and all the times I been checked and boarded by TP&W and the Coasties ain't one of them asked me about that plate......

Come on Mike I'll race you, I know a big flat just south of Bird Island lol


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Mike has full warranty that boat is built for up to 350 hp yall will all see next year Aaron Loomis will have the first with 350 Verado on the back cant wait to run


younggun55 said:


> The plate just makes you legal on the water with the wardens though right? I have always heard anything more than a 250 on the back they won't warranty your hull any more?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

chris coulter said:


> Mike has full warranty that boat is built for up to 350 hp yall will all see next year Aaron Loomis will have the first with 350 Verado on the back cant wait to run


350 - hell yeah!!! I've been waiting on someone to put that motor on something.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

350....WOW!!!!! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see one run with a 350 that will be awesome, high 70's or low 80's possibly?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice!! like the seating!!!


----------

